# Gunting Knife Review - forwarded



## DoctorB (Mar 16, 2003)

Gunting Knife Review - forwarded 
I just read the following review of the Gunting Knife, by Greg Walker. Mr. Walker is writing this review from military perspective; however, I have found several points of compatibilty wwith his opinions as a civilian. The review was posted on Blade Forum.

Jerome Barber

----------------------------------------------------------------

Reverse Grip Gunting 

Bram Frank just touched base and has posted a live blade Gunting to me for review and evaluation. 

I'm pleased to help Bram with this effort given all the strong affirmation posted on the Forum by owners and users of the Gunting, and my own recent experience with the CRIMPET model (Less than Lethal). 

From that experience I can attest the Gunting is superb in the reverse grip, as designed and intended. This is a fighting range issue and H2H at punching / head-knees-elbow ranges demands a reverse grip be taken for maximum effectiveness. 

I just recently completed a month long H2H training program where I taught, among other subjects, bladework to include the reverse grip. This follows the month long program taught to Malaysian special operations personnel in and on 
the same subject. The Gunting is an excellent tool/weapon system offering both Less than Lethal and Lethal applications dependent upon mission requirements. I suppose this is why both local and international LE and elite unit militaries are taking advantage of Bram's program and knife as opposed 
to other more traditional options and / or courses of action. 

More later on how the Gunting fares and how I am incorporating it into my own stylized H2H program which will be introduced next year at the first "Sand and Steel" seminar I'll be hosting / teaching on Oregon's North Coast. All those attending the first "S&S" program will be certified as Level III instructors (Basic) upon successful completion of the course. Yes, it's been a long time coming. Bram, I'd sure love to have you come out as a guest instructor when this goes down next summer, brother - 

GW 
------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## arnisador (Mar 16, 2003)

I'm definitely looking forward to attending a Gunting seminar some day. Of course, not much comes to Nowhere, IN.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Mar 17, 2003)

I'm going to be reviewing the Gunting and some related instructional material Bram sent.  Should be fun.


----------



## DoctorB (Mar 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I'm definitely looking forward to attending a Gunting seminar some day. Of course, not much comes to Nowhere, IN. *



Invite me and I will make it happen in Nowhere, IN.  I am fairly sure I know where that town is   

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 17, 2003)

Alas, I couldn't get enough people here in Terre Haute (pop. 57,000) to cover your travel. The seminars I go to are always in Indianapolis or on rare occasions Bloomington.


----------

